
Can Europe Lead on Privacy? - rectang
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/01/opinion/europe-privacy-protections.html
======
feelin_googley
"But as well intentioned as that step may be, it addresses only a symptom of
_the problem of the extensive surveillance of Americans_ , not the root of the
problem."

\- Tom Wheeler, chairman of the FCC from 2013 to 2017, visiting fellow at the
Brookings Institution and a fellow at the Harvard Kennedy School

